# Evening Dance



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

This short piece is meant to be part of a larger work (which is part of why it's so short), a song cycle, but it's playable in full by a single pianist anyway, and the vocal samples in the set I use sound even worse than the piano ones. I wanted to create something with a more fluid rhythm, in contrast to the more square rhythms of a lot of my other compositions. The "vocal line" is written on the lone top staff.

View attachment Evening Dance M.mp3

https://musescore.com/user/84716/scores/493266


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

Sounds dream-like and magical. I didn't know you composed music Mahlerian, I'm impressed


----------



## Ian Moore (Jun 28, 2014)

Do you know a German composer called Max Reger? It reminds me a bit of the flowing melodies in his work.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Musicforawhile said:


> Sounds dream-like and magical. I didn't know you composed music Mahlerian, I'm impressed


Thank you. I was going for a kind of hazy effect, somewhat dream-like and mercurial, and I'm glad that got across in the music itself.



Ian Moore said:


> Do you know a German composer called Max Reger? It reminds me a bit of the flowing melodies in his work.


I do know Reger, and I was listening to some of his music earlier this year, but I've never really considered him an influence on my own music. I suppose we both do make use of freely irregular phrasing.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I think there's something going on around bars 18 to 20 which I get a little puzzled by. What's your intention here? Would you consider perhaps making the single line in the second half of bar 19 going on into 20 more "prominent" or sounding more intentional by making the RH melody octaves? It sounds like you're going for contrast there but I'm too sure what your intention is. 

Apart from that, I think it's a lovely flowing piece.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Mahlerian

I am sure that your music reflects your personality,

a sensitivity that wants to be hidden, underneath a technocratic surface.

in this part you succeeded what you wanted, the fluid rhythm

I suggest that you could expand the duration of this part, because I feel that you have more to add in the part.

I would like to hear the whole cycle

very interesting


----------

